
Focus on your share price, not your valuation - nivi
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/share-price
======
brett
This is really relevant from the employee point of view. When the first
company I worked for gave me stock options I was content to just know the
number of shares I was getting because I did not know any better. Had I know
enough to ask I would have found the shares I was given were close to
worthless. I'm still amazed how often people don't ask this sort of stuff;
without asking a bunch of questions about a company's financials knowing the
number of shares you are getting is worthless.

------
byrneseyeview
It worries me that this is important. It's like saying "When you go to a
restaurant, don't concentrate on how many menu items you order, or on how big
the kitchen is. Make sure you get the food you want in a portion size that's
big enough."

I mean, ownership is wealth and control -- how can you consider it wealth if
you aren't translating it into dollars?

